# Dish 500 Pro+ LNB and wing Dish



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

I plan to add my old dish300 dual lnb again for 61.5 to a dish500pro+ LNB input. 

Since the 722 has two sat inputs (single coax via a seperator), can I connect only one coax from the 61.5 to the pro+ LNB and still see the 61.5 on both receiver sat inputs?

Or I can I use my sw21 switch to combine outputs of the 61.5 lnb, for one cable to dish pro+ lnb?

Or is there some other type of combiner needed? 

Or just get another dishpro+ lnb for the 61.5?

Thx.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

concord704,

Depends on what type of switch you have right now, but you'll almost certainly need a dishpro LNB (single of dual, not twin) LNB for the 61.5 dish. Its not clear in your posting, do you mean you have a Dish 500 with Dish Pro + LNB? If so, it has an input to connect from another dish (such as 61.5) with a Dish Pro LNB. There is also a Dish 500+ (and Dish 1000+) that picks up signal from 3 (4) satellites (110, 118.5ish and 119 (129)) and is exclusively Dish Pro equip.
An SW21 switch is legacy and it doesn't work with Dish Pro (or Dish Pro+) equipment. 

It sounds like all you need is a DishPro Single (or Dual) LNB with 1 wire running from it to the input of the DishPro+ Twin, run a check switch and you'll be in business (after aiming for 61.5).

Miner


----------



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

Miner,

Thanks. I had the dish 500 legacy dual LNB pointing at 110/119, with a dish 300 legacy dual LNB for 61.5; using one output from each to a sw21 for HD+Voom with 6000 receiver. I dropped Voom due to poor content and torn down the 300.

I now have one 722 and one dish pro+ LNB, didn't know they made a dishpro single...

I know I could get a 1000.2, but with the eastern arc eventually going up, there's no sense in buying it right now....


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

concord704,

If you get a DishPro single (1 eye) you're set. Put it into the 300 and into your twin (2 eyes). You can find one on e-bay or one of the supporting vendors on this site.
It sounds like if you wait for the eastern arc, dish will put up all the equip at little or no charge. If you have a 722 and are subscribing to HD channels, you currently need to have a dish aimed at 129 or 61.5 to get all the HD channels as it is.

Miner


----------



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

Miner,

Thanks. Found a single dishpro lnb, will mount on dish300 and coax it to the dishpro+.


----------

